
Turn It Off and on Again Every 149 Hours: A Concerning Remedy for a Plane's Bug - badger_bravo
https://gizmodo.com/turn-it-off-and-on-again-every-149-hours-is-a-concernin-1836818094
======
badger_bravo
Reminded me of the Boeing Dreamliner integer overflow:
[https://www.engadget.com/2015/05/01/boeing-787-dreamliner-
so...](https://www.engadget.com/2015/05/01/boeing-787-dreamliner-software-
bug/)

I very much dislike that simple coding errors like this are finding their way
into production aircraft software.

